# Anyone Interested In Trading Samples Of SP?



## roadwarriorsvt (May 19, 2011)

Lately I've seen alot of you brewing various enticeing flavors of SP. To help narrow down what flavor(s) to make in the future, I was wondering if anyone would be interested in trading some small samples of their SP. Maybe use one of those Sutter Homes 187ml, tape up the cap, zip lock bag, and send it via the courrier of your choice. Maybe trade on a one for one basis. I'd be interested in trying the cherry, cherry-limeaid, blueberry, blueberry-pom, etc. I have lilikoi (passion fruit) SP to offer in return. Just throwing this out there to see if there is any interest. Thanks.


----------



## Catfish (May 20, 2011)

If you weren't in Hawaii I would! I sent 3 bottles UPS to a friend 3 hours north of me. Cost 21 dollars! Shipping prices went up big time.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (May 20, 2011)

Flat Rate boxes are your friend!


----------

